# Anyone have reds breed every week?



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have 7 reds in my 125 gallon and I have 1 pair and another female trying to get in on it. I got some eggs last saturday and moved them. Now they are breeding again, they have been all day and probably have eggs by morning. Its kind of weird cause the longest they have gone since they started was 3 weeks and then had more eggs. I have no more tank room what so ever and ive sold alot already from other batches for store credit to LFS's. This will be the 6th batch since they have started.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

All the time, gotta go get a batch out right now, just got another batch yesterday.

Dude I got 6 fry tanks right now as it is.Hollwood suggested to me, just feed the eggs to your bigger fry.Thats what I have done.......


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> I have 7 reds in my 125 gallon and I have 1 pair and another female trying to get in on it. I got some eggs last saturday and moved them. Now they are breeding again, they have been all day and probably have eggs by morning. Its kind of weird cause the longest they have gone since they started was 3 weeks and then had more eggs. I have no more tank room what so ever and ive sold alot already from other batches for store credit to LFS's. This will be the 6th batch since they have started.
> [snapback]1125926[/snapback]​


Imagine having *4 breeding pairs*out of 10 fish in a single tank! I usually syphon at least 2 nests every 7-10 days. Sometimes they all breed at once(which is a site to see!) and sometimes only 1 or 2 do. I wonder why you don't have another male move in on that lonely female? Maybe it will happen later. You should trade fry for smaller tanks like 20 gal longs, then there would'nt be a shortage of space! Good luck


----------

